# Fisch-Jagd



## Wuschelbär (24. Juli 2008)

Hallo ,

ich beobachte schon einige Tage , daß zwei Fische hinter einem herjagen und das über Stunden , immer wenn ich mal nachschaute . Sie stoßen dem einen immer wieder in die Seite .
Ich habe jetzt den einen Fisch herausgeholt und mal separat in ein kleines Planschbecken gesetzt und es kam mir so vor , daß er von der Hetzjagd ganz erschöpft war .
Jetzt beobachte ich , daß die zwei Übeltäter sich einen anderen ausgesucht haben dem sie hinterherjagen .
Was hat das zu bedeuten ?
Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen ?


----------



## rut49 (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fisch-Jagd*

Hallo, Wuschelbär (oder wieheißtdu?)
bei meinen Goldies sind manchmal 5   hinter einem her, das gehört wohl mehr oder weniger zum Liebesspiel der Fische dazu. Mach Dir keine Gedanken und laß ihnen den Spaß.
mfG Regina


----------



## rainthanner (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fisch-Jagd*

ich tippe auch auf den Vermehrungstrieb.


----------



## Olli.P (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fisch-Jagd*

Hi Leute,



> ich tippe auch auf den Vermehrungstrieb.



Jo, würde ich auch sagen....


----------



## tattoo_hh (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fisch-Jagd*

ein "livesexshow" bei fischen   hatte ich schon 4mal dies jahr... aber die haben ja kein fernseher...


----------



## Jürgen-V (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fisch-Jagd*

hi björn

bei den fischen ist es nicht so wie bei den menschen,
da jagen die mänchen den weibchen hinterher. 

setze also ruhig die lady wieder zurück in den teich.


----------



## Christine (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fisch-Jagd*



			
				Jürgen-V schrieb:
			
		

> hi björn
> 
> bei den fischen ist es nicht so wie bei den menschen,
> da jagen die mänchen den weibchen hinterher.
> ...



Hi Björn!

 Jürgen hat sich verschrieben, er wollte sagen: 

"Bei den Fischen ist es wie bei den Menschen, die Männchen jagen den Weibchen hinterher"


----------



## Wuschelbär (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fisch-Jagd*

Hallo Regina ,

ich bin der Björn . Vielen Dank für Deine Antwort .

Und auch allen anderen Dankeschön für Eure Hilfe .

Da bin ich ja mal beruhigt , daß das nur das Liebesspiel der Fischlein ist .
Ich habe mir nur Gedanken gemacht , weil ich das bis vor kurzem noch nie beobachtet habe .

Wie oft kommt das denn vor im Jahr und für wie lange ? Das ist wohl dann vergleichbar mit der Läufigkeit bei Hündinnen .


Gruß
Björn


----------



## March (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fisch-Jagd*

Ich tippe auch auf Liebesspiel.
Allerdings finde ich es verwunderlich, dass es erst jetzt bei dir zu beobachten ist. In unserem Teich ist dieses Spektakel schon seit Ende Mai vorbei. Mittlerweile schwimmen schon unzählige __ Goldfisch-Babys (ca 1-2 cm) im Teich herum.


----------



## rut49 (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fisch-Jagd*

Hallo, Björn,
Bei mir "treiben" es die Goldies von Frühjahr bis Herbst- mal mehr mal weniger!
Da ich immer mehr Nachwuchs hatte, habe ich im Mai 3 __ Sonnenbarsche (man muß allerdings aufpassen, daß man entweder nur Weibchen oder nur Männchen hat, sonst vermehren die sich auch noch!) eingesetzt, und habe (Gott sei Dank) noch keinen Nachwuchs gesichtet. Wenn ich einen "Trick" wüßte, daß ich meinen Bestand reduzieren könnte , das wär schon super. Abnehmer hätte ich genug!
Sonnige Grüße aus dem Lipperland Regina


----------



## Wuschelbär (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Fisch-Jagd*

Hallo ,

ich muß mich hierzu noch mal melden .
Wie ich ja geschrieben habe , habe ich den einen Fisch separat für ca. 2 Tage in ein Planschbecken gesetzt .
Wie ich jetzt geade in das Planschbecken geschaut habe , schwammen da einige kleine Fisch-Babies rum .
Jetzt meine Frage , da ich auch noch einige Pflanzen in dem Planschbecken habe und ich die Fischlein deshalb nicht richtig zählen kann , würde ich gerne mal von Euch wissen wieviele das in etwa sein könnten . Die Mutter ist entweder ein __ Goldfisch oder ein Shubukin . Da sie grau ist kann ich es nicht sagen was es ist .
Und dann würde ich auch noch gerne wissen , ob die Kleinen die Mutter brauchen oder nicht ?


Gruß
Björn


----------



## Wuzzel (7. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Fisch-Jagd*

Hallo Björn, 

ist das ein Ratespiel ? Woher sollen wir das denn wissen, ohne einen Blick in den Teich zu werfen ? 

Ich rate mal 25 ! 

Wolf


----------



## Marco (7. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Fisch-Jagd*

Hi 

Und wenn die Mutter bei den Kleinen bleibt werden es immer weniger, bis zu 0 Stück.
Die Babys sind nämlich lecker, überleben tut im Teich nur was sich gut verstecken kann.:hai


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (7. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Fisch-Jagd*

hab hier mal einen zeitungsartikel .... was die armen mädels alles so aushalten müssen  



> Fischweibchen flüchten vor Verehrern
> London (dpa) - Auf der Flucht vor zudringlichen Verehrern begeben sich Fischweibchen sogar in Lebensgefahr - das haben britische Forscher bei Guppys nachgewiesen.
> 
> Die Weibchen hatten sich bei dem Experiment auf der Karibikinsel Trinidad vor den Männchen in tieferes Gewässer geflüchtet, obwohl dort gefährliche __ Raubfische lauerten. Sie nähmen also ein höheres Sterberisiko in Kauf, um weniger sexuell belästigt zu werden, schrieben die Wissenschaftler um Darren Croft von der Universität Exeter in den «Biology Letters» (online vorab veröffentlicht).
> ...


----------



## Conny (7. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Fisch-Jagd*

Hallo,

also bei uns haben schon 2 Weibchen (Shubunki) das "Vorspiel" nicht überlebt :shock 
 meine Trauer hält sich in Grenzen, da 4 2-jährige Jungfische überlebt haben und ich die geringe Hoffnung habe, irgendwann einen reinen Männerschwarm zu haben  mit ohne Nachwuchs


----------



## hammerharry (7. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Fisch-Jagd*

Hilfe 
Meine Goldfische Jagen sich wie verrückt.
Hier und da Jagen 5 und mehr Goldfische einen anderen hinterher,
und hängen ihm richtig am hinterteil.
Wenn ich dann am am nächsten Tag zum Fischteich gehe, sieht der Gejagte Fisch dann leider so aus,
Foto 
Hier ein paar Angaben zum Teich:
7000 Liter:
Hier Gesamptansicht: 
Foto​
5 Kammer Filteranlage : (0,30 X 0,30 Meter Breite und 0,60 Meter Tief Pro kammer )
Hier Bilderansicht:







Nun habe ich zur Vorsicht mal eine Ablaichbürste in den Teich gelegt.
Aber ich weiss nicht weiter, bitte helft mir woran kann es liegen das sie sich so crass jagen ??
An einem Liebesspiel Glaube ich schon nicht mehr dran.
Brauche Dringenden Rat muste bis jetzt leider 4 Goldies wegen zu Grossen Verletzungen in den Himmel schicken            ( Pilzbefall )


----------



## Wuschelbär (8. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Fisch-Jagd*

Hallo Wolf ,

eigentlich sollte das kein Ratespiel sein .

Wenn ich freie Sicht hätte könnte ich die Kleinen ja ungefähr zählen .
Da ich aber in dem Becken noch einige Pflanzen habe , verstecken sich wohl einige dazwischen .

Deshalb war meine Frage an die erfahrenen Teichexperten , wieviel Nachkommen in etwa ein Fischlein haben könnte . Sollte auch nur eine ca. Angabe sein .

So um die 17-20 Babies habe ich gezählt . Aber es können sich auch noch einige versteckt haben .

Deshalb wollte ich wissen wieviele es auch im extremsten Fall sein könnten .


Gruß
Björn


----------



## Wuzzel (8. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Fisch-Jagd*

Ach soooooo  

Das können rein theoretisch hunderte werden. Aber das hängt von so vielen Faktoren ab, das man da echt nur raten oder zählen kann, wieviel bei Dir im Teich sind. 

Wolf


----------

